
Secret Court: FBI and NSA's Massive Warrantless Dragnet Was Illegal - IfOnlyYouKnew
https://www.thedailybeast.com/secret-court-fbi-warrantless-searches-were-illegal
======
olliej
Note that it says the problem wasn’t the searches or dragnet, just the lack of
sufficient documentation.

It does not say that the lack of a warrant was illegal, despite it clearly
being so.

~~~
annoyingnoob
Secret courts, mass data collection - no part of it seems legal.

~~~
olliej
I agree entirely, but unfortunately the courts have repeatedly said that they
agree with the gov :-/

~~~
colejohnson66
Not necessarily. They say you can’t prove you’re being surveilled, therefore,
you can’t claim a violation of your rights. The argument is that because the
evidence (the Snowden leaks) were obtained illegally, they’re not admissible.
I understand the reasoning (we don’t want the government using illegally
obtained stuff against us).

I personally find this ridiculous. I agree that government against the people
shouldn’t use illegally obtained evidence, but the other way around should be
allowed; the government shouldn’t be able to hide illegal activities under the
pretense of “national security.”

